# Mare VS Gelding Pros and Cons



## Zoey3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wanting some opinions on showing a mare VS a gelding. Now this is with never breeding in mind, so take out the pro of breeding the mare one day. Just some things I am looking for: I like that the gelding will not have hormonal days like a mare, but geldings are harder to keep weight off. So I want individual opinions/views of showing a mare VS a gelding, the pros and cons of each. Again not with the idea of breeding the mare one day.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 28, 2012)

Having had both mares and geldings, and having trained and ridden several of both, I have to say that I've never noticed a gelding tended to be a more easy keeper. If anything i'd have that problem more with mares!

As far as showing I honestly would prefer a gelding. They are just so much more consistent, imo, both in training and in the show ring. They don't tend to fight you as much as a mare or a stallion might either. And of course if you are showing there are always gelding incentives!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 28, 2012)

Coming from the world of big horses where geldings are king, I had a mix of mares and geldings. I would judge each as an individual and not get hung up on the gender. One advantage of showing a mini gelding is that (in my experience anyway) you are a lot less likely to have the judge check teeth. And he will likely cost less than a mare of comparable quality. The only disadvantage I can see is the cost of the gelding procedure itself, but if the mini is already gelded you don't need to worry about that. Our mini geldings are no harder to keep weight off than the mares, and our best show mare has never gotten "hormonal" - as a matter of fact, we hardly ever notice when she comes into heat.

We are expecting 3 foals in the very near future, and - EXCEPT for the $450 cost of gelding around here - I really don't care if we get colts or fillies as long as they are alive and healthy.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm a big gelding fan myself but some people enjoy mares more. I think a lot has to do with your personality and how well you click with them. It seems to me that my mares pick up on things faster but then have a bit of an attitude and don't always give you their best performance. Geldings are usually pretty consistant in their performance. I haven't noticed any differance in keeping wt on or off in regards to sex....I seem to have problems keeping it off regardless!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 28, 2012)

I think its what meshes with you. I have shown and owned both big horses and minis, both mares and geldings. I personally love my geldings. I find I gravitate towards geldings. My daughter on the other hand gravitates towards mares.

Its funny cause my daughter and myself had this conversation not to long ago and looking at our stable, she has the mares I have the gelding!! The mares we have are not moody or hormonal, so I cant say thats why I always "lean" towards geldings, it just happened!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Lori W (Mar 28, 2012)

A good mini gelding is worth his weight in gold, imho. Consistency is the key trait here. That said, in my big horses, I still prefer a mare to ride, so I guess I'm a mare person at heart! I love my first mini show mare and have no near future plans to breed her - we just 'click'.

I agree that it comes down to personality - both yours and the horse's.


----------



## Sandee (Mar 28, 2012)

I have both geldings and mares. I've had both for riding and in minis and have always showed. I have to say that even though I was warned about mares being moody that the QH I bought was not. She had been given hormones to "keep her even" but I didn't give them to her and NEVER had a problem. It took a while for us to bond but after that she performed better than I expected.

My mini mare I've had since she was 4 1/2 months and she will give me 110% even when she probably shouldn't. I've had her put her back out jumping (cleared 36" and she only measures 34). Strained her neck muscles pulling the cart in an area that was too deep against big horses and still placed 2nd in the class. Last year I didn't realize she was in foal, 5 months along, when she went to Nationals yet placed in several classes.

My mini geldings are good boys (two National Champions driving) but I'd trade them all for another mare just like my Mandy.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 28, 2012)

I perfer geldings for myself and my Grand children, they are consistant. My Grand son was showing two geldings and one mare last year and at one show the mare was presenting to all the strange geldings outside of the gate, he was so embarressed. She still showed and was Reserve Champion senior Mare at the local 4-H show for the year against all the high dollar quarter horses!

I do need to add, there is nothing more beatiful then a stallion strutting his stuff in the ring, and some do prefer to show them, but they are a bit too much for me.


----------



## stormy (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a differant view, I prefer geldings but geldings that were cut later at 4 or 5 yrs of age. They seem to be more focused and confident then boys that are gelded very young.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't had a huge issue with weight staying on a gelding more than a mare. As far as being more level headed, yes as a general rule of thumb given that that they have been handled equally, but should always be based on a horse by horse basis. Deep down I prefer mares simply because it is what I grew up with and despite the hormone fluctuations, when comparing geldings v/s mares, mares seem needy as far as demanding attention, which I prefer. That said, I want another Gypsy vanner and truely don't want to breed my mare, so chances are due to the difference in cost, the next one will likely be a gelding.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 28, 2012)

I've gelded mine that were less then 12 months of age to 2 years and I will say they are very focused and confident




. I love my geldings, and if you show in AMHR you can be part of the Super Gelding Program. Yes they are easy keepers, but mine are more cold blooded but find one thats more hot blooded won't necessarily be the case. Same goes with mares or any type of horse is the same way.

Mare are just as nice but IMO if you have no desire to breed get a gelding. You can find some great ones reasonably priced.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 28, 2012)

I lean towards geldings but I think it's mostly personal preference. My hubby prefers mares. Go figure. I find geldings (typically IMO) don't have mood swings that some mares have. But that being said my husband has a riding horse mare who is better than any gelding I've ever met. I'd judge more by the horse in the end than the gender. If you find everything you want in a horse except the gender (since you said you aren't breeding) I'd forget about gender.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 28, 2012)

When I ran barrel horses I had quarter horses and much prefered mares. When I started showing minis, I gravitated towards geldings. I currently have two geldings (we gelded my 5 year old stallion in february) and I have a yearling stud colt who will be gelded. As far as geldings being harder to keep weight off of, I havent had that problem. My hard keeper is a 12 year old A size mini gelding. The horse I left a stallion until he was 5 then gelded in feb. doesnt have a thick neck, and hes not fat either. Honestly, I think mares are the easy keeper of the mini world, lol.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 28, 2012)

A big plus with minis is that we have a few gelding incentive programs in AMHR, and since a lot of people in minis are more into stallions and mares (because of future breeding opportinities) you can find a top notch gelding affordably. Mares generally cost atleast 2x as much as a same quality gelding.


----------



## susanne (Mar 28, 2012)

I would go by the individual horse, but when purchasing, you may not have the chance to see the horse in different situations and moods. Buying a gelding might be easier due to their consistency in moods. I have one of each (gelding, mare, stallion) and I love them all.

My gelding, Mingus, acts more studly than my stallion, but I love the fact that his attention is on ME (well...and on himself, LOL! In his mind, HE DA MAN!). He is full of energy and spirit, and our partnership is unbeatable. He is truly bonded to his human herd.


----------



## Shari (Mar 28, 2012)

I love Maggie, she is the most even tempered horse I have owned.

Have taught her to do mini sized draft work, helps me with her Saw Buck and Pannier and drives.

My two Icelandic's are not marish at all either. They are great rides. So there are great mares out there.

However, not all mares are like them and if you want a mini to just have fun with, I would go with a Gelding.

That way you don't find out your mare, is too marish to deal with at times.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would have said geldings in the big horse world, but my two girls are the sweetest, most level-headed princesses around. So, yeah, it's very much an individual thing. I'll have a gelding soon....so I'll be able to say more on mini geldings then


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2012)

_When I had just saddle horses, I would have said geldings all the way, as my mare was moody (mostly just in a gritchy more all the time), and my geldings were so level and sweet, but.... Then, I got minis, and my minis mares are so sweet and not moody at all. My two mini geldings are different as night and day; was was just gelded last year as a 7 year old, such a sweet boy; the other gelded early, mellow when I got him, diagnosed with cushings, now on meds and he's a toot now that he's feeling better (happy to see it)._


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive owned only 1 gelding ever, have 2 stallions, and have several mares. I noticed that a huge differance with geldings/stallions vrs mares is the boys poop outside their lean-toos or only in a corner of the stall where mares trash everything!


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Ive owned only 1 gelding ever, have 2 stallions, and have several mares. I noticed that a huge differance with geldings/stallions vrs mares is the boys poop outside their lean-toos or only in a corner of the stall where mares trash everything!


I've had both be pigs and both be neat. My AQHA mare was very neat and would go in one corner of her stall, when in. My half-Arab gelding was a mix-master and everything was stirred up. My two mini stallions are very neat, usually making a pile or in a general area. The mini mares seem to go where ever the mood hits them or they go out of there way to poop in front of the entrance to the barn.


----------



## Shari (Mar 29, 2012)

Maggie, only poops in the corner of the stall, if she has to be in a stall, she refuses to walk in her own stuff. Out in pasture, she will only go on one of two piles. She likes things neat... and I love it!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm a gelding fanatic. LOVES my boys! HOWEVER- when I was showing Pinkie she never gave me any problems, we never knew when she was in heat by her temperment (however...she was pretty messy "back there" ...




) and she is still one I can grab out of the field, harness and go without any trouble, even if she hasn't been touched in weeks/months! And this week I'm going to start Fancy driving and I think she'll be the same way. But, I personally just prefer geldings, probably because that's all I had when I first started.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 29, 2012)

I rode mostly mares for many years and loved them... but I never had a mare that was a problem. One of my daughter's show mares was very mare-ish when in heat, and gave me a close up look at the other side lol. We kept her on hormones when she was showing and she was very level that way. She's long since retired, but can still be a nuisance when she's in. I started her on Mare Magic recently and there was an immediate difference!

I've shown both mares & geldings with the minis (and stallions), and have to say it's largely just a difference in individual horses. Some mares are crabby, some aren't. Some geldings are great, some are timid and seem to lack focus but again, I think that's more of an individual difference than any particular gender trait. I would say show the horse you like.





Jan


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 29, 2012)

Love 'em all.

As many others have said it's really down to the personality of the individual.

I luuuurve my geldings and adooore my mares......or is it the other way around.


----------



## Zoey3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Glad to know not all geldings are hard to keep weight off, I just now my mom's gelding is and have heard they were in general. Also glad to hear not all mares are hormonal. I am not looking to buy, but sell one as I have too many and am not going to breed. I have one AMHR/ASPC yearling stud that will be gelded soon, one ASPC yearling filly and one AMHR yearling filly. The ASPC filly is my favorite, she has the a perfect combination of sweet personality and good conformation, she is not going anywhere. The other two I have had a hard time deciding, wish I could just keep both! I just cant afford to keep all three and dont have the time for all three. So I have sell one. The AMHR filly has the sweet personality, but the boy has the better conformation. He is just so studly right now, its hard to know how he will be as a gelding. I know his father and mother are sweet natured. Will probaly keep him since my goal is to show and he has awesome confomation and movement.


----------



## earthchild (Mar 29, 2012)

The only problem I have with geldings is the sheath cleaning.


----------



## chandab (Mar 29, 2012)

earthchild said:


> The only problem I have with geldings is the sheath cleaning.


Me, too!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 29, 2012)

You think you have a problem with cleaning a gelding, try cleaning a breeding stallion when he needs to be cleaned each and every time he is exposed to a mare, it's hit or miss sometimes! Just to lighten it up guys.


----------



## Sandee (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, my gelding, who is 24, HATES to be cleaned down there but when my recently gelded younger guy was a stallion he loved being cleaned so much it was embarrassing.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 30, 2012)

Sandee said:


> Wow, my gelding, who is 24, HATES to be cleaned down there but when my recently gelded younger guy was a stallion he loved being cleaned so much it was embarrassing.


LOL My boys dont mind and one of them gets to confertable when cleaning his. I do however make 120% sure when I am cleaning my boys, the hubby is not around or I hear all kinds of jokes as hes trying to take pics with his phone to send to all his buddys while continuing to make jokes!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has to listen to hubby's jokes, sometimes it gets me so angry and I tell him to do, and he says no way, you're so good at it! MEN!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 30, 2012)

That would be the day my husband would even consider cleaning a horse's sheath. When we get another gypsy vanner, if it is a gelding, it will be well worth paying the vet $15 to do a cleaning when out to do teeth or such. Maybe since the next one will be one for him and the kids to ride out on with me that should be a stipulation, he does the cleaning! I think he would sooner say no to getting the horse rather than do the cleaning.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 30, 2012)

I know this is way off the op's topic but has anyone else, women, ever wondered why men don't want to do this simple task? For goodness sake it's not that big of a deal. My hubby has a 30 year old gelding, he will trim hooves, clip, bath, whatever, but not clean the private parts, I've had to do it the whole life of the horse. I'd be interested in hearing from Nathan or Matt on this subject. I love to show geldings they are so easy going, hubby likes to show stallions, but actually my heart horses have always been mares, go figure, but hubby won't clean them either, you know where.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> I know this is way off the op's topic but has anyone else, women, ever wondered why men don't want to do this simple task? For goodness sake it's not that big of a deal. My hubby has a 30 year old gelding, he will trim hooves, clip, bath, whatever, but not clean the private parts, I've had to do it the whole life of the horse. I'd be interested in hearing from Nathan or Matt on this subject. I love to show geldings they are so easy going, hubby likes to show stallions, but actually my heart horses have always been mares, go figure, but hubby won't clean them either, you know where.


Perhaps when you get an answer to that question, you can also find out why guy's have a hard time getting their dogs neutered; seems to be universal, but then explain why they have no problems castrating calves and colts.


----------



## kales (Mar 30, 2012)

In my opinion it totally depends on the horse.

I don't have experience in showing minis, but in show jumping I didn't prefer one over the other. I've had some very honest and trying gelding and mares. Along with hot geldings and mares.


----------

